#  Erste Hilfe >   Muss ich zum Arzt? Kribbeln an der HWS >

## Susi Sunkist

Guten Morgen,
ich bin etwas unsicher, ob ich ängstlich bin doer was ich tun soll.
Ich habe gestern im Fitnessstudion Krafttraining gemacht (Milon-Zirkel), u.a. auch ein Gewicht für den Rücken mit dem Hals-Nackenbereich bewegt. Das Gewicht war nicht besonders hoch, alles ganz normal.
Als ich anschließend auf dem Laufband war, spürte ich ein Kribbeln am Bereich der HWS. Mal war es da, dann wieder ein paar Sekunden weg. Es fühlte sich unangenehm an, aber nicht schmerzhaft. Irgendwann nach dem Training war es wieder weg.
Jetzt sitze ich im Büro am Schreibtisch und das Kribbeln beginnt wieder. Es "hängt" ganz leicht rechts, aber ist doch sehr nach an der Wirbelsäule. Schmerzen in den Armen habe ich nicht, aber ich merke, dass ich beginne zu verkrampfen und die Schulter höher kommt. 
Ich möchte nicht gleich übertrieben reagieren - kann ich da abwarten und muss ich damit heute noch zum Arzt? Über einen fachmännischen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüße
Susi

----------


## Susi Sunkist

Schade, das ich keine Antwort erhalten habe. Nun ja, ich bin weder gestorben noch querschnittgelähmt. Das Kribbeln ist wieder weg, die Schmerzen sind geblieben, aber egal. Ich weiß, dass Antworten freiwillig sind, aber dennoch bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht.  
Wenn diese Frage schon nicht beantwortet wird, dann vielleicht die, wie ich meinen Account hier wieder löschen kann.
Danke und freundliche Grüße 
Susi

----------


## josie

Hallo Susi!
Prinzipiell sollte man immer einen Arzt aufsuchen, wenn man Beschwerden hat, die man nicht einordnen kann und die einen beunruhigen.
Ob Du allerdings noch am gleichen Tag einen Termin bekommst, das könnte schwierig werden.

----------


## laiokon

Sie können diese Symptome nicht zu ignorieren. Es ist besser, einen Spezialisten zu konsultieren.

----------

